# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT kernel update

## dimkasta

Έχω ένα wrt54g με openwrt (δεν θυμάμαι ποιά έκδοση)

Χτές έκανα ένα ipkg update και μετά ipkg upgrade
αλλά η διαδικασία δεν ολοκληρώθηκε γιατί λέει απαιτείται η έκδοση kernel-binary-wl-0.3.tar.gz του kernel.

Πώς μπορώ να κάνω το update? 
Αξίζει ο κόπος

----------


## acoul

Θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις ένα γενικό upgrade και να βάλεις το whiterussian και συγκεκριμένα το Squashfs firmware.

Το upgrade πακέτων για το παλιό firmware (2.4.20 kernel) σταμάτησε από αρχές του 2005. Χρήσιμο λινκ για πακέτα openwrt είναι εδώ.

----------


## antoniosk

Πώς γίνεται το upgrade σε αυτά?

----------


## enaon

Έχει δίκιο ο Αλέξανδρος. Θα ανανεώσω το συντομότερο τις οδηγίες στο how-to.

----------


## DVD_GR

> Θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις ένα γενικό upgrade και να βάλεις το whiterussian και συγκεκριμένα το Squashfs firmware.
> 
> Το upgrade πακέτων για το παλιό firmware (2.4.20 kernel) σταμάτησε από αρχές του 2005. Χρήσιμο λινκ για πακέτα openwrt είναι εδώ.


απιστευτα χρησιμο link.  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Κατέβασα το white russian και το εγκατέστησα κατευθείαν πάνω στο παλιό με tftp.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα μηχάνημα στο οποίο δεν μπορώ να κάνω login, ούτε με telnet, ούτε με putty.

Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να έχει διαφορετικές ρυθμίσεις το καινοιύριο, οπότε πήγα και έτρεξα το firstboot αφού εγκατέστησα πάλι το παλιό. Μετά αντέγραψα όλα τα Sxx αρχεία στο / και τα έσβησα.

Αλλά από εκεί και μετά, το wrt σταμάτησε να δέχεται σύνδεση με ftp. 

Ένα συνεχές ping (192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 subnet) έδειξε ότι το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει να δέχεται το ping ενώ κάνει reboot και όταν δίνω το tftp βγάζει το μήνυμα erasing flash μόνο όταν το ping σταματάει και κολλάει εκεί......

Κανείς καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?
Να βραχυκυκλώσω τα ποδαράκια?

----------


## costas43gr

προσπαθησες να μπεις σε safe mode?
Αν οχι προσπαθησε.
Οταν το εχασα απο τα απανωτα tftp τελικα μονο ετσι καταφερα και μπηκα και το διωρθωσα.

----------


## dimkasta

Άν καταφέρω να περάσω με tftp το καινούριο αυτό θα κάνω. 
Το θέμα είναι να μπορέσω να το περάσω με tftp...

----------


## costas43gr

Τι εγινε το περασες?
Εγω το περασα αλλα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω πακετα απο πουθενα και ετσι δεν εχω wl εντολη.Οταν βαζω οποιαδηποτε διευθνση στο ipkg.conf στο ipkg update μου βγαζει Unknown host ενω τα εχω περασει ολα σωστα και στο resolv.conf.
Εχω περασει το open-wrt54g-jffs2.bin και μου κανει το ιδιο και στο open-wrt54g-sqashfs.bin

Εχω wrt54g v2.
Any help?  ::  
Any idea?  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο, άν κάνεις boot χάνεται το resolv.conf και πρέπει να το ξαναβάλεις χειροκίνητα.
Βάλ΄το και μην κάνεις reboot παίρνει αμέσως τις αλλαγές.

Και μένα πάντως δεν κάνει install πακέτα.
παίρνω ένα μήνυμα

nothing to be done
An error occured, return value 4
collected errors:
cannot find package kismet

εννοείται ότι έχω βάλει και κάποιο άλλο path στο ipkg.conf και τρέχω πρίν το 
ipkg update

----------


## acoul

Βάλε το συγκεκριμένο whiterussian. Τα πακέτα είναι κάτω από το packages directory. Προσοχή στο σωστό openwrt-wrt54g-squashfs.bin ή openwrt-wrt54gs-squashfs.bin flash image

----------


## acoul

Το openwrt development είναι πολύ ενεργό. Νέο stable firmware release

----------


## dimkasta

Αυτό σημαίνει να βάλω το καινούριο?  ::  

Τελικά το resolv.conf ήταν όντως symlink...

Έκανα το update και είμαι έτοιμος για scan.

Tο πρόβλημα που είχα τελικά λύθηκε με βραχυκύκλωμα του flash.

costas43gr κάτι κάνεις λάθος. Σε μένα πάλι με wrt54g v2 δουλεύει μια χαρά.

Σβήσε το resolv.conf και φτιάξτο από την αρχή με το vi.

----------


## costas43gr

το εχω κανει απειρες φορες και μου κανει τα ιδια Unknown route host.
Τελικα πρεπει να κανω firstboot παντα μετα απο κατεβασμα του squasfs για να ξεκινησουν ολα σωστα?

----------


## dimkasta

Εγώ πάντως του έκανα. Σπαστικό βέβαια γιατί χάνει όλα τα πακέτα.

default gw έχεις ορίσει τη σύνδεσή σου στο ineternet? Εκεί την έχεις κάνει share?

----------


## costas43gr

το κανω συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες απο το drinet.
Συνδεω την ινετ πορτα οπως εκανα και με το αλλο, αλλα δεν βλεπει ινετ ουτε awmn .Στο resolv.conf μονο nameserver δεν του βαζεις?
θελει κατι αλλο?

----------


## dimkasta

ναι βάλε


```
nameserver 195.170.0.1 (dns του provider σου)
nameserver (την ΙΡ του dns του δικτύου)
```

μετά πήγαινε και δώσε


```
route delete default
route add -net default gw 10.38.122.16 (αντί για τη δική μου δώσε την IP που μοιράζει το ιντερνετ)
```

----------


## dimkasta

το πρώτο μπαίνει στο resolv.conf

το δεύτερο είναι εντολές κονσόλας

----------


## costas43gr

Το update δεν μπορει να γινει και μεσω του αλλου linksys που βλεπει δικτυο και ινετ κανονικα?
Το εχω συνδεσει ετσι μεσω swtch και του εχω δωσει και ip του δικτυου.
Τωρα προσπαθει αλλα μου βγαζει Unknown host.

----------


## acoul

Time for little RTFM

In the above drawing, a Linux box with IP_MASQUERADING is installed as Linux #1 and is connected to the Internet via PPP, Ethernet, etc. It has an assigned public IP address of 111.222.121.212. It also has another network interface (e.g. modem2) connected to allow incoming network traffic be it from a PPP connection, Ethernet connection, etc.

The second system (which does not need to be Linux) connects into the Linux #1 box and starts its network traffic to the Internet. This second machine does NOT have a publicly assigned IP address from the Internet, so it uses an RFC1918 private address, say 192.168.0.100. (see below for more info)

With IP Masquerade and the routing configured properly, this second machine "Anybox" can interact with the Internet as if it was directly connected to the Internet with a few small exceptions [noted later].

Quoting Pauline Middelink (the founder of Linux's IPMASQ):

"Do not forget to mention that the "ANYBOX" machine should have the Linux #1 box configured as its default gateway (whether it be the default route or just a subnet is no matter). If the "ANYBOX" machine is connected via a PPP or SLIP connection, the Linux #1 machine should be configured to support proxy arp for all routed addresses. But, the setup and configuration of proxy arp is beyond the scope of this document.

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα το εκανα να δουλεψει και τωρα θα δοκιμασω (αν προλαβω) να περασω το kismet και να κανω καμια δοκιμη.
Ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια.

Παντος οπως ειπα και στον dimkasta το openwrt ''αναστενει'' το Linksys σαν client που το δοκιμασα, καμια σχεση με τα αλλα (alchemy e.t.c.), και αρκετα απλο στην ρυθμιση, παντα για client μιλαμε.


edit : Δεν θα βγω μιαμιση η ωρα στην ταρατσα για δοκιμες, θα με φαν οι κουκουβαγιες...  ::   ::   ::

----------

